# St Barts Forums > St Barts Island Main Forum >  >  The end of the SXM EHAS Application!

## CaribbeanSoul



----------


## TR561

Money finally dried up...

----------


## Cwater

Yay

----------


## davesmom

> 



I also read this today!  I was on the point of actually asking the question about EHAS forms and voilà, the answer came on a website I was reading. Thank you for sharing the official word with everyone!

----------


## steelpe

This is great news.  Hopefully the US airlines will come up to speed quickly.  We don't travel to mid Nov, so I'm sure the kinks will be worked out by then, but hopefully no one experiences any issues with this revision.

----------


## Hatz

> I also read this today!  I was on the point of actually asking the question about EHAS forms and voilà, the answer came on a website I was reading. Thank you for sharing the official word with everyone!



Is this effective immediately?

----------


## steelpe

> Is this effective immediately?



I think the removal of the EHAS requirement will begin on 11/1/22 and least that's what I have been seeing on other posts.

----------


## le_reve

> Money finally dried up...

----------


## cassidain

> Money finally dried up...



 :thumb up:

----------


## elgreaux

> Money finally dried up...



what is that even supposed to mean?

----------


## TR561

> what is that even supposed to mean?



Serious question, do you all really believe the EHAS form was about public safety ? If you do, i have a bridge to sell you...

Just to be clear, i was the first person to point this out when the system was first instituted. Grant dollars, insurance money, data mining, hell, i bet even the U.S Government was dropping money into their coffers based off "an unprecedented emergency" that needed financial assistance from the neighboring U.S. The EHAS front was nothing other than a 2-year charade to mask the show ...

----------


## JEK

> Serious question, do you all really believe the EHAS form was about public safety ? If you do, i have a bridge to sell you...
> 
> Just to be clear, i was the first person to point this out when the system was first instituted. Grant dollars, insurance money, data mining, hell, i bet even the U.S Government was dropping money into their coffers based off "an unprecedented emergency" that needed financial assistance from the neighboring U.S. The EHAS was nothing other than a 2-year charade...



What is that even supposed to mean? Your clarification failed IMO.

----------


## TR561

> What is that even supposed to mean? Your clarification failed IMO.



I can't help you out if you choose to keep your head in the sand. It's not just me saying this, btw...

----------


## Jim A

> I can't help you out if you choose to keep your head in the sand. It's not just me saying this, btw...



But you were first  :cool:

----------


## TR561

It's interesting that *most* of you all think the St Maarten government wanted you to fill out that lengthy application to protect the island from Covid.

----------


## Hawke

Well said.

----------


## steelpe

In regards to the EHAS form, I find this excerpt a bit odd.

"The minister told the SHTA that the arrival platform is being updated and should be online by the first quarter of 2023. He said the Electronic Health Authorization System (EHAS) had provided valuable data to the Tourism Ministry and government throughout the past couple of years. The new goal is to create a new system focusing on targeted marketing strategies to bring more visitors to our shores."

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/islands/ottley-tells-shta-no-more-ehas-starting-november

----------


## TR561

Oh, a simple Google search will also reveal this....

https://www.soualiganewsday.com/inde...ney&Itemid=518

----------


## amyb

Is it just me or does this play out like a movie we have already watched many times.

----------


## cassidain

> Is it just me or does this play out like a movie we have already watched many times.



may be, but some of us are just thrilled that injection requirements, testing requirements, and other reporting requirements are finally done. the spool of that movie just emptied very recently.

----------


## Jim A

> may be, but some of us are just thrilled that injection requirements, testing requirements, and other reporting requirements are finally done. the spool of that movie just emptied very recently.



Well, since the comments here all seem to be about the death of the EHAS form and not the change in the testing requirement for non-vaccinated travelers...It sure seems to me like everyone is happy for that requirement to be lifted. Or am I missing where some have come out against this? I think maybe some just made a bigger deal of how "onerous" it was than others. I mean, that was a tough 3 minutes filling that form out

----------


## Hatz

I dont mean to throw water on this but I just read todayss updated EHAS Travel Requirements page.  

It states that Transit passengers are still required to complete the form:

https://stmaartenehas.com/travel-requirements/

hummmmm

----------


## zin

> Well, since the comments here all seem to be about the death of the EHAS form and not the change in the testing requirement for non-vaccinated travelers...It sure seems to me like everyone is happy for that requirement to be lifted. Or am I missing where some have come out against this? I think maybe some just made a bigger deal of how "onerous" it was than others. I mean, that was a tough 3 minutes filling that form out



Filling out the form was nothing.  Standing in line for 45 minutes and being herded like cows was just stupid and I am glad they got rid of this ridiculous requirement.

----------


## dadto6

:thumb up:  :thumb up: 




>

----------


## davesmom

> I don’t mean to throw water on this but I just read todays’s updated EHAS Travel Requirements page.  
> 
> It states that Transit passengers are still required to complete the form:
> 
> https://stmaartenehas.com/travel-requirements/
> 
> hummmmm



Oh, well, I guess I will still have to fill out the form.  Just a bunch of paperwork.  Kind of weird that you would have to fill it out if you were passing through..

----------


## dadto6

Do not forget, Anthony Fauci is a United States National Treasure !

----------


## elgreaux

> Do not forget, Anthony Fauci is a United States National Treasure !



What does that have to do with the SXM EHAS form, seems totally uncalled for here.. share your political views someplace else, please.

----------


## cassidain

> Do not forget, Anthony Fauci is a United States National Treasure !



Seems I read that on these pages recently

----------


## dadto6

My apology to you Ellen, just quoting Mr. King; had nothing to do with another thread when he informed us of his opinion regarding Mr. Fauci

----------


## Hawke

:thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up:  :thumb up: 



> Do not forget, Anthony Fauci is a United States National Treasure !



 I believe that comment has been discredited.

----------


## Happycamper

I do "really believe the EHAS form [WAS] about public safety," when it was first conceived, but like so many things, once the camel's nose was under the tent, people and bureaucracy took advantage.  The thought that they were sending the data to the tourist office and plan to continue it for "tourist marketing purposes" is the kind of thing that makes cynics of so many if us.

----------


## Jim A

> Filling out the form was nothing.  Standing in line for 45 minutes and being herded like cows was just stupid and I am glad they got rid of this ridiculous requirement.



Where was this line? Are you stating there was a separate line that took 45 minutes at SXM just for the EHAS form and nothing else? So not the customs/immigration line but a separate line?

I don't recall that. But since the form was in effect I think I have only been through SXM once and used Premium IV so zipped right through.

----------


## le_reve

> Serious question, do you all really believe the EHAS form was about public safety ? If you do, i have a bridge to sell you...
> 
> Just to be clear, i was the first person to point this out when the system was first instituted. Grant dollars, insurance money, data mining, hell, i bet even the U.S Government was dropping money into their coffers based off "an unprecedented emergency" that needed financial assistance from the neighboring U.S. The EHAS front was nothing other than a 2-year charade to mask the show ...



lol

----------


## Reed

> Well, since the comments here all seem to be about the death of the EHAS form and not the change in the testing requirement for non-vaccinated travelers...It sure seems to me like everyone is happy for that requirement to be lifted. Or am I missing where some have come out against this? I think maybe some just made a bigger deal of how "onerous" it was than others. I mean, that was a tough 3 minutes filling that form out




I was really very ok with a Covid test being required to be here in addition to showing proof of vaccination.  No problem with wearing mask either.  Kept out the riff-raff IMHO :Wink:

----------


## cassidain

The riff-raff are baaaack 

Similar to deplorables, I imagine.

----------


## TR561

As soon as I read that, i guessed Boston, Nantucket or Cambridge. Looked up, yup, nailed it....

----------


## Eve

Why would they need it for in transit travelers

When you get on the plane in the us, where it was checked, (wasn’t it?) do they know you are continuing on to another island?

----------


## Reed

> As soon as I read that, i guessed Boston, Nantucket or Cambridge. Looked up, yup, nailed it....




Winner TR561 and Cass!  Which is exactly why I posted.  If one decides to spend a lengthy amount of time down here I learned it was best to keep my guard up to avoid unnecessary illness.  I have pre-existing conditions that became worse over the last 6 months so I do what makes me feel comfortable in regards to associating with riff-raff AND deplorables.  Had my mask on today doing errands and have no problem with anyone pointing out to me "you know, you don't have to wear a mask anymore".  Nothing political about it for me.

----------


## CaribbeanSoul

I didn't intend to start such a spirited thread! 22 days and counting for us!! Can't wait to get back to the island!

----------


## steelpe

> Why would they need it for in transit travelers
> 
> When you get on the plane in the us, where it was checked, (wasnt it?) do they know you are continuing on to another island?



FWIW, we are flying United down from BOS-EWR-SXM and I have been keeping up to date with requirements on their app.  As of yesterday we still need to "submit documentation" for our upcoming flight (Covid/EHAS forms)..... as of today, it looks like all of those requirements have been removed from the app (at least I can't see them). 

I think what you are seeing is just a bit of old information on the website.  Why would they care if you are there for a 3 hour stay in their airport vs staying on island for a week?

----------


## Eve

> I didn't intend to start such a spirited thread! 22 days and counting for us!! Can't wait to get back to the island!



26 days for us!

----------


## Eve



----------


## cassidain

> I do what makes me feel comfortable in regards to associating with riff-raff AND deplorables.



very noble. you should sleep well tonight. 
bonne nuit.

----------


## KevinS

I thought that we were all beyond riff-raff and deplorable comments.  I was wrong.

Be polite!

----------


## Jim A

> 



Wait, so non-vaccinated travelers (non-residents) going through SXM still need to be tested? I thought that was also lifted as per the letter posted by the OP

----------


## cec1

> . . . I have pre-existing conditions . . . so I do what makes me feel comfortable in regards to associating with riff-raff AND deplorables.  Had my mask on today doing errands and have no problem with anyone pointing out to me "you know, you don't have to wear a mask anymore".  Nothing political about it for me.



Totally get the caution associated with health issues . . . and  LOL!  who wants to be associated with riff-raf AND deplorables. I can find that away from Paradise!

----------


## zin

> Where was this line? Are you stating there was a separate line that took 45 minutes at SXM just for the EHAS form and nothing else? So not the customs/immigration line but a separate line?
> 
> I don't recall that. But since the form was in effect I think I have only been through SXM once and used Premium IV so zipped right through.



Off the plane you had to stand in a very long line to get your EHAS form checked off and then go to customs and then get your bags and then go check your bags and then go stand in line for security and then go into a VERY crowded waiting area to board a bus to take you to you plane.  It actually took well over an hour and it sucked.  I vowed to never go through SXM again.

----------


## amyb

Zin, what a nightmare. Not the universal pathway. Many did not have this much trouble. You did for sure!  I think you made a darn good decision.

----------


## Eve

Carry on

----------


## pascaleschmidt

il fait beau chez vous?

----------


## TR561

So basically nothing has change with regards to transiting through SXM, to St Barth ?

----------


## le_reve

> I didn't intend to start such a spirited thread! 22 days and counting for us!! Can't wait to get back to the island!



Any time you mention vaccines, EHAS, masks, Fauci or viruses, a few people like to dogmatize behind their keyboard the same opinion over and over and over again...

...And then again, just for good measure.

----------


## davesmom

I would like to suggest the fantastic service of Vincent and Co. at Premium IV concierge service. The minute you arrive in SXM, they take care of everything and you never stop walking to your next plane. They have magical relationships with the airport personnel. We had all our forms ready, handed them over, and walked right through. You do have to go through the TSA and put your stuff through X-ray (don’t forget to put your valuables in your carry on for that) but they handle you through that, too. Same on the return. Amy and Phil recommended them and you can’t go wrong with any recommendations from A & P :Big Grin:

----------


## GramChop

> Any time you mention vaccines, EHAS, masks, Fauci or viruses, a few people like to dogmatize behind their keyboard their same opinion over and over and over again...
> 
> ...And then again, just for good measure.



It’s exhausting, but I expect nothing less.

----------


## cassidain

I think someone needs to look up definition of dogmatize.

----------


## le_reve

> I think someone needs to look up definition of dogmatize.



dog·ma·tize

/ˈdäɡməˌtīz/



_verb_



represent as an incontrovertible truth.

----------


## Amery

> I think someone needs to look up definition of dogmatize.



As a former editor, I believe the word was used correctly.
I actually think what we "need" is to remind ourselves why we participate in this forum :Wink:

----------


## le_reve

> As a former editor, I believe the word was used correctly.
> I actually think what we "need" is to remind ourselves why we participate in this forum





To argue about who has the best frites?

----------


## amyb

That could be a safe starting point, Tiff.

----------


## GramChop

> To argue about who has the best frites?



BINGO!

----------


## cassidain

> As a former editor, I believe the word was used correctly.



As someone who just verified denotation on Oxford online dictionary, I believe word was used inappropriately. 
Im happy to get off wear your mask, get your shot, get your booster, get your test, fill out your entry form, youre riff-raff and deplorable if you disagree with me, and get back to discussing accras and colombo snd frites and langouste etc.

----------


## le_reve

> As someone who just verified denotation on Oxford online dictionary, I believe word was used inappropriately. 
> I’m happy to get off wear your mask, get your shot, get your booster, get your test, fill out your entry form, you’re riff-raff and deplorable if you disagree with me, and get back to discussing accras and colombo snd frites and langouste etc.



LOL.  

Pearl Beach has some great frites.

----------


## amyb

SantaFe my Frite favorite

----------


## cassidain

> LOL.



Back at ya 

I enjoy great frites, bien sûr, but am more interested in steak de lambis or accras avec sauce chien or langouste grillée or a beautiful 'ti punch or tartare de thon jaune or other local spécialités.

----------


## cec1

> Back at ya 
> 
> I enjoy great frites, bien sûr, but am more interested in steak de lambis or accras avec sauce chien or langouste grillée or a beautiful 'ti punch or tartare de thon jaune or other local spécialités.



Something for every taste!

----------


## cassidain

> Something for every taste!



or even a clean, ice cold Vodka Gimlet

----------


## cec1

> or even a clean, ice cold Vodka Gimlet



. . . new bartender at L’Esprit has nailed it!

----------


## Cwater

> LOL.  
> 
> Pearl Beach has some great frites.



Totally agree.  Le Rivage is a close second.  Wonder if that is why L’ Rock changed to Mediterranean.  Everything was wonderful there except for their frites.

----------


## Eve

> . . . new bartender at L’Esprit has nailed it!



I’ll have to tel Jim, since you got him hooked

----------


## Eve

It was the end of the world when Pearl Beach switched to those horrible steak fries.  Now they have the best!  You can’t get any more perfect than the Chicken Milanese and those frites

----------


## GramChop

> SantaFe my Frite favorite



Memories of Isle de France’s graisse de canard frites have me drooling.

----------


## le_reve

> It was the end of the world when Pearl Beach switched to those horrible steak fries.  Now they have the best!  You can’t get any more perfect than the Chicken Milanese and those frites



That is a go-to for me!

----------


## krand1

> SantaFe my Frite favorite



I second that. But I also have to give a shout out to Jo Jo Burger Frites.

----------


## Gerardo-HOU

> Oh, well, I guess I will still have to fill out the form.  Just a bunch of paperwork.  Kind of weird that you would have to fill it out if you were passing through..



I emailed EHAS help desk this morning since we are flying in next Monday-

_"Good morning Gerardo_

_Hope all is well. All covid restrictions will be liftedas of November 1st. No Ehas and also no testing is required.  Hope to haveassisted you accordingly._

_Kind regards,_
_Leandr"
_
So I asked if this applied to vaccinated and unvaccinated and they said the lifted restrictions apply to everyone.

----------


## kmk6435

> I emailed EHAS help desk this morning since we are flying in next Monday-
> 
> _"Good morning Gerardo_
> 
> _Hope all is well. All covid restrictions will be liftedas of November 1st. No Ehas and also no testing is required.  Hope to haveassisted you accordingly._
> 
> _Kind regards,_
> _Leandr"
> _
> So I asked if this applied to vaccinated and unvaccinated and they said the lifted restrictions apply to everyone.



Such fantastic news! We arrive in 2 weeks. Long awaited return back to Paradise!

----------


## shihadehs

The best frites for us are at Select.  They may not be that good but the fact we are at Select eating them makes them wonderful!!

----------


## amyb

I admire the way you look at things, Aimee/Steve

----------


## cec1

> The best frites for us are at Select.  They may not be that good but the fact we are at Select eating them makes them wonderful!!



So wise!

----------


## davesmom

> I emailed EHAS help desk this morning since we are flying in next Monday-
> 
> _"Good morning Gerardo_
> 
> _Hope all is well. All covid restrictions will be liftedas of November 1st. No Ehas and also no testing is required.  Hope to haveassisted you accordingly._
> 
> _Kind regards,_
> _Leandr"
> _
> So I asked if this applied to vaccinated and unvaccinated and they said the lifted restrictions apply to everyone.



Thank you much for this info!  It would streamline things for sure.

----------


## steelpe

From what I can tell, you can't even access the EHAS form anymore..... so if there should be no more confusion about in-transit visitors.

https://stmaartenehas.com/application-form/

----------


## Hawke

> The best frites for us are at Select.  They may not be that good but the fact we are at Select eating them makes them wonderful!!



One of our favorites.

----------

